# Historic Woodworker Videos



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Paul Prybil, First Commerically Available Bandsaw*

In June, I researched the history of Paul Prybil, who invented the first commerically available bandsaw. The video is posted at 




Here was a man that made a lot of money in his lifetime. To see his story, see the video.

After I posted this video, I got a call from the great great grandson on Paul Prybil. He told him that his great grandfather lived in a wonderful life in Long Island, with many servants. After a dinner with J P MOrgan in the 1920s, the financier convinced him to invest everything in the stock market. The relative was convinced and sold all of the copywrights and the factory to others. In 1929, the family lost their ocean side manor. Mr Prybil remembers his grandfather telling him, "one day servants will call me to breakfast, and six months later, we would be lucky to have a breakfast.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Paul Prybil, First Commerically Available Bandsaw*
> 
> In June, I researched the history of Paul Prybil, who invented the first commerically available bandsaw. The video is posted at
> 
> ...


Tom, Welcome to LumberJocks. Very interesting set of videos you have, I was able to watch a few and will plan to watch a few more later on. 
Thanks for keeping the history alive. 
CtL


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Paul Prybil, First Commerically Available Bandsaw*
> 
> In June, I researched the history of Paul Prybil, who invented the first commerically available bandsaw. The video is posted at
> 
> ...


I apolize for not ackonwedging this fine video on my history piece. I will makie a notation on the Paul Prybil video on Monday.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Paul Prybil, First Commerically Available Bandsaw*
> 
> In June, I researched the history of Paul Prybil, who invented the first commerically available bandsaw. The video is posted at
> 
> ...


The notations on my video, First Factory Made Bandsaw was made today on the video and in the credits for Garage Woodworks fine video on Circle Cutting Jig. I am sorry for the error.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*George Nakashima, Modern Craftsman*

In the grand scheme of woodworking, what is more important: the skills needed at a wood bench, the woodworking machinery, or the tree?

If you have any doubts, you need to look at the furniture and life path of George Nakashima, a Japanese-American woodworker (1905-1990). My historic woodworker tribute can be found at


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *George Nakashima, Modern Craftsman*
> 
> In the grand scheme of woodworking, what is more important: the skills needed at a wood bench, the woodworking machinery, or the tree?
> 
> If you have any doubts, you need to look at the furniture and life path of George Nakashima, a Japanese-American woodworker (1905-1990). My historic woodworker tribute can be found at


Very interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *George Nakashima, Modern Craftsman*
> 
> In the grand scheme of woodworking, what is more important: the skills needed at a wood bench, the woodworking machinery, or the tree?
> 
> If you have any doubts, you need to look at the furniture and life path of George Nakashima, a Japanese-American woodworker (1905-1990). My historic woodworker tribute can be found at


Thanks for posting. Nakashima has been an inspiration to me. I have both his book and his daughters. I, too, see woodworking as spiritual. I will soon be making some Nakashima inspired benches. Thanks for the tribute.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *George Nakashima, Modern Craftsman*
> 
> In the grand scheme of woodworking, what is more important: the skills needed at a wood bench, the woodworking machinery, or the tree?
> 
> If you have any doubts, you need to look at the furniture and life path of George Nakashima, a Japanese-American woodworker (1905-1990). My historic woodworker tribute can be found at


Excellent inspirational post! Thanks for taking the time to do the video.


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *George Nakashima, Modern Craftsman*
> 
> In the grand scheme of woodworking, what is more important: the skills needed at a wood bench, the woodworking machinery, or the tree?
> 
> If you have any doubts, you need to look at the furniture and life path of George Nakashima, a Japanese-American woodworker (1905-1990). My historic woodworker tribute can be found at


Tom,
Thanks for sharing.
Well done.
Keith


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *George Nakashima, Modern Craftsman*
> 
> In the grand scheme of woodworking, what is more important: the skills needed at a wood bench, the woodworking machinery, or the tree?
> 
> If you have any doubts, you need to look at the furniture and life path of George Nakashima, a Japanese-American woodworker (1905-1990). My historic woodworker tribute can be found at


Enjoyed the video, and the reminder of why we love wood and the motivation to continue to try to extend the life to the tree in the Nakashima spirit. Thanks.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *George Nakashima, Modern Craftsman*
> 
> In the grand scheme of woodworking, what is more important: the skills needed at a wood bench, the woodworking machinery, or the tree?
> 
> If you have any doubts, you need to look at the furniture and life path of George Nakashima, a Japanese-American woodworker (1905-1990). My historic woodworker tribute can be found at


Thanks for posting this. It may be sacrilege but I'd never heard of him until I saw this posting. I did however manage to find a copy of his book and WOW! It's such an enjoyable read.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Elias Atkins Saws*

For vintage tool collectors, a short reminder that the second largest saw producer was the E.C. Atkins and Company in Indianapolis. The quality of the Atkins saws was equal to Philadelphia's Disston, with a Indiana leader of metal as true as the steel of which his famous saws are made.

To see my video tribute to this man and his company, click on the YouTube video at


----------



## Brett1972 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Elias Atkins Saws*
> 
> For vintage tool collectors, a short reminder that the second largest saw producer was the E.C. Atkins and Company in Indianapolis. The quality of the Atkins saws was equal to Philadelphia's Disston, with a Indiana leader of metal as true as the steel of which his famous saws are made.
> 
> To see my video tribute to this man and his company, click on the YouTube video at


Maybe it's just my computer but the video won't play past 13 seconds. I will try another computer later.

I am looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Elias Atkins Saws*
> 
> For vintage tool collectors, a short reminder that the second largest saw producer was the E.C. Atkins and Company in Indianapolis. The quality of the Atkins saws was equal to Philadelphia's Disston, with a Indiana leader of metal as true as the steel of which his famous saws are made.
> 
> To see my video tribute to this man and his company, click on the YouTube video at


I saw the whole thing - well done.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Elias Atkins Saws*
> 
> For vintage tool collectors, a short reminder that the second largest saw producer was the E.C. Atkins and Company in Indianapolis. The quality of the Atkins saws was equal to Philadelphia's Disston, with a Indiana leader of metal as true as the steel of which his famous saws are made.
> 
> To see my video tribute to this man and his company, click on the YouTube video at


Impressive!!!


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Bily Brothers Scrollsaw*

For my fellow hobbyists who love the scroll-saw, I created this video on the Bily Brothers. Their life history shows the potential of the scroll-saw and your leisure time. It can be found at


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Bily Brothers Scrollsaw*
> 
> For my fellow hobbyists who love the scroll-saw, I created this video on the Bily Brothers. Their life history shows the potential of the scroll-saw and your leisure time. It can be found at


I always love these videos! Thanks for posting!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
(The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood- check it out!)


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Thomas Day, Cabinet Maker*

This month I created a tribute to Thomas Day, a free man of color, who became one of largest furniture maker in North Carolina before the Civil War. The video can be found at


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Thomas Day, Cabinet Maker*
> 
> This month I created a tribute to Thomas Day, a free man of color, who became one of largest furniture maker in North Carolina before the Civil War. The video can be found at


This gentleman was an extremely talented person. There was a special on tv(don't remember if it was Roy Underhill or someone else) Very interesting. An inovator in not only production but also in design.
Good job on the slide show, a worthy endeavor.


----------



## workerinwood (Jan 1, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Thomas Day, Cabinet Maker*
> 
> This month I created a tribute to Thomas Day, a free man of color, who became one of largest furniture maker in North Carolina before the Civil War. The video can be found at


Thanks for sharing. Very interesting-he was a talented and creative person. As well as honorable and respected. Great story.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Thomas Day, Cabinet Maker*
> 
> This month I created a tribute to Thomas Day, a free man of color, who became one of largest furniture maker in North Carolina before the Civil War. The video can be found at


a very awesome video, and a good history lesson. Thnx for posting the link. I really enjoyed it. The music with it made it all even better. Luv dem blues. I will, someday, visit that museum


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Thomas Day, Cabinet Maker*
> 
> This month I created a tribute to Thomas Day, a free man of color, who became one of largest furniture maker in North Carolina before the Civil War. The video can be found at


A grand story !


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Morton Converse, wooden toy manufacturer*

To my fellow woodworkers, I wanted to look back at one of the first and largest toy manufacturers in America at the turn of the last century Morton Converse. The historic tribute video can be found at 



 .

You can follow his tradition by making a toy for your child or donate your efforts to children in your community.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Morton Converse, wooden toy manufacturer*
> 
> To my fellow woodworkers, I wanted to look back at one of the first and largest toy manufacturers in America at the turn of the last century Morton Converse. The historic tribute video can be found at
> 
> ...


very kool video Tom. It's amazing how different things are now-a-days. I'm only 56, and a lot has changed in my lifetime. It will be "the Jetsons" for sure in the future I believe


----------



## workerinwood (Jan 1, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Morton Converse, wooden toy manufacturer*
> 
> To my fellow woodworkers, I wanted to look back at one of the first and largest toy manufacturers in America at the turn of the last century Morton Converse. The historic tribute video can be found at
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Morton Converse, wooden toy manufacturer*
> 
> To my fellow woodworkers, I wanted to look back at one of the first and largest toy manufacturers in America at the turn of the last century Morton Converse. The historic tribute video can be found at
> 
> ...


Hey, great video. I enjoyed it. Amazing how different a child's life is today. I just picked up some crayons at walmart this evening.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Morton Converse, wooden toy manufacturer*
> 
> To my fellow woodworkers, I wanted to look back at one of the first and largest toy manufacturers in America at the turn of the last century Morton Converse. The historic tribute video can be found at
> 
> ...


Tom, Another really great video and a subject even closer to my heart then the history. I love to make toys and games for my daughter and others.

CtL


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*James Krenov, Cabinet-Maker*

After reading "Cabinetmaker's Notebook", I began to understand why *James Krenov *was so admired as a woodworker. Attached is my tribute video at


----------



## woodklutz (Oct 27, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *James Krenov, Cabinet-Maker*
> 
> After reading "Cabinetmaker's Notebook", I began to understand why *James Krenov *was so admired as a woodworker. Attached is my tribute video at


Very nice tribute, and very enjoyable to watch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *James Krenov, Cabinet-Maker*
> 
> After reading "Cabinetmaker's Notebook", I began to understand why *James Krenov *was so admired as a woodworker. Attached is my tribute video at


sorry, but the sound of a dull plane made me not watch. the man was a fastidious sharpener.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *James Krenov, Cabinet-Maker*
> 
> After reading "Cabinetmaker's Notebook", I began to understand why *James Krenov *was so admired as a woodworker. Attached is my tribute video at


That he was. I apologze for the bad sound effect. I am an amateur not worthy of the subject. .


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *James Krenov, Cabinet-Maker*
> 
> After reading "Cabinetmaker's Notebook", I began to understand why *James Krenov *was so admired as a woodworker. Attached is my tribute video at


Very nicely done. History, music, everything. Very good.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *James Krenov, Cabinet-Maker*
> 
> After reading "Cabinetmaker's Notebook", I began to understand why *James Krenov *was so admired as a woodworker. Attached is my tribute video at


thanks 4 the vid


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Pear Wood - Woodworker's Delight*

This video started with an examination of a musical recorder patterned after Phillippe Bolton; and a look back and back to the process of how one pear tree made the wood for this instrument. It is a tribute to the "wood" in the term: "woodworker".

This video can be found at


----------



## rayn (Aug 3, 2009)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Pear Wood - Woodworker's Delight*
> 
> This video started with an examination of a musical recorder patterned after Phillippe Bolton; and a look back and back to the process of how one pear tree made the wood for this instrument. It is a tribute to the "wood" in the term: "woodworker".
> 
> This video can be found at


Beautiful story…...............


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Pear Wood - Woodworker's Delight*
> 
> This video started with an examination of a musical recorder patterned after Phillippe Bolton; and a look back and back to the process of how one pear tree made the wood for this instrument. It is a tribute to the "wood" in the term: "woodworker".
> 
> This video can be found at


A very nice video.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Historic Woodworker Tribute to Unkei, Japanese Carver*

Reposted the video at


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Historic Woodworker Tribute to Unkei, Japanese Carver*
> 
> Reposted the video at


Damn,

That was excellent!


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Orren Haskin, Shaker Woodworker*

This month, the woodworker tribute video focuses on Orren Haskins as a carpenter and his role as a woodworker in Shaker society in the 19th Century. A purity of form, a doctrine of usefulness, a love of order, and a sense of spirituality permeate all aspects of his craftsmanship. The video can be found at


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Orren Haskin, Shaker Woodworker*
> 
> This month, the woodworker tribute video focuses on Orren Haskins as a carpenter and his role as a woodworker in Shaker society in the 19th Century. A purity of form, a doctrine of usefulness, a love of order, and a sense of spirituality permeate all aspects of his craftsmanship. The video can be found at


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*A Tear for the Cooper Trade*

I have created another woodworking tribute video. This is a melodramatic tribute to the handcrafted wooden barrel-making trade in southern England; and a fictional story of its end with its lost skills to be replaced with manufacturing of steel containers. So shed a tear for this fading trade. It can be found at


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *A Tear for the Cooper Trade*
> 
> I have created another woodworking tribute video. This is a melodramatic tribute to the handcrafted wooden barrel-making trade in southern England; and a fictional story of its end with its lost skills to be replaced with manufacturing of steel containers. So shed a tear for this fading trade. It can be found at


thanks for the story 

Dennis


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *A Tear for the Cooper Trade*
> 
> I have created another woodworking tribute video. This is a melodramatic tribute to the handcrafted wooden barrel-making trade in southern England; and a fictional story of its end with its lost skills to be replaced with manufacturing of steel containers. So shed a tear for this fading trade. It can be found at


You should be on the discovery channel my friend. You're an awesome historian. Thnx for your posts, and vids


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *A Tear for the Cooper Trade*
> 
> I have created another woodworking tribute video. This is a melodramatic tribute to the handcrafted wooden barrel-making trade in southern England; and a fictional story of its end with its lost skills to be replaced with manufacturing of steel containers. So shed a tear for this fading trade. It can be found at


Nicely done Tom. Thanks for sharing.

CtL


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *A Tear for the Cooper Trade*
> 
> I have created another woodworking tribute video. This is a melodramatic tribute to the handcrafted wooden barrel-making trade in southern England; and a fictional story of its end with its lost skills to be replaced with manufacturing of steel containers. So shed a tear for this fading trade. It can be found at


Well that story depressed the hell out of me….


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *A Tear for the Cooper Trade*
> 
> I have created another woodworking tribute video. This is a melodramatic tribute to the handcrafted wooden barrel-making trade in southern England; and a fictional story of its end with its lost skills to be replaced with manufacturing of steel containers. So shed a tear for this fading trade. It can be found at


I really enjoyed this tale about coopering, but perhaps the barrel contents would﻿ have been beer (or Scotch in Scotland) for there was little wine brewed in England in the period shown, and pubs would rarely have served wine rather than beer or ale to working men. Certainly, the picture at 0.44 appears to be of people picking hops rather than grapes. Still, it doesn't really matter to the story. BTW, the county is WilTshire.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Oshkosh Woodworker Strike*

Because most of us work at a small studio shop -with one or two employees, we forget that most of modern equipment was first used in a factory.

I wanted to look back at the industrial revolution in 1898, when George Paine built a new factory to make internal wooden doors and lower prices; and woodworkers in Oshkosh Wisconsin who attempted to raise their wages

Mr. Paine's progress ensured the adoption of the power planner, and confirmed long term success depends on the workers wo use their tools every day.

The video can be found at


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Oshkosh Woodworker Strike*
> 
> Because most of us work at a small studio shop -with one or two employees, we forget that most of modern equipment was first used in a factory.
> 
> ...


Luv the history lessons, my friend.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Oshkosh Woodworker Strike*
> 
> Because most of us work at a small studio shop -with one or two employees, we forget that most of modern equipment was first used in a factory.
> 
> ...


Tom,

That is a very interesting Historic Video.

Thanks for sharing.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Oshkosh Woodworker Strike*
> 
> Because most of us work at a small studio shop -with one or two employees, we forget that most of modern equipment was first used in a factory.
> 
> ...


thanks once more for the video´s ceep them coming 
we can all learn from them 
I just saw both the sloyd video and the one about the first comercial made bandsaw … interresting stuff 

Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Oshkosh Woodworker Strike*
> 
> Because most of us work at a small studio shop -with one or two employees, we forget that most of modern equipment was first used in a factory.
> 
> ...


I have been watching your stuff on YouTube for sometime now. The videos are so well done and informative. The subject matter is wonderful. Keep up the good work and the stories just keep getting better.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Tribute to Nora Hall*

In 2011, woodworkers lost the master wood carver, Nora Hall. She brought honor back to the mallet and chisel and taught other traditional woodworking. The Tribute Video to her life and work in Europe and America is at 




Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Tribute to Nora Hall*
> 
> In 2011, woodworkers lost the master wood carver, Nora Hall. She brought honor back to the mallet and chisel and taught other traditional woodworking. The Tribute Video to her life and work in Europe and America is at
> 
> ...


Nice of you to share this tribute with us. I have read about Nora Hall before, but this was interesting.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Tribute to Nora Hall*
> 
> In 2011, woodworkers lost the master wood carver, Nora Hall. She brought honor back to the mallet and chisel and taught other traditional woodworking. The Tribute Video to her life and work in Europe and America is at
> 
> ...


Thnx for sharing this. I'm subscribed.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Tribute to Nora Hall*
> 
> In 2011, woodworkers lost the master wood carver, Nora Hall. She brought honor back to the mallet and chisel and taught other traditional woodworking. The Tribute Video to her life and work in Europe and America is at
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that Tom I wanted to take a class from Nora when she lived in Oregon but as many of use know life's every challenges got the way.When I finally got ready to take a class from her I got a notice she was moving back east.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Tribute to Nora Hall*
> 
> In 2011, woodworkers lost the master wood carver, Nora Hall. She brought honor back to the mallet and chisel and taught other traditional woodworking. The Tribute Video to her life and work in Europe and America is at
> 
> ...


Great post, for a great lady. You sound alot like Bob Lang….


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*John Townsend, Colonial Cabinets of Newport*

With thanks to Doucette and Wolfe Furniture, I developed a tribute video to John Townsend, the Newport woodworker who refined the best of high-end colonial furniture in the 18th Century. The Video can be found on YouTube at


----------



## ArtB (Jul 5, 2012)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *John Townsend, Colonial Cabinets of Newport*
> 
> With thanks to Doucette and Wolfe Furniture, I developed a tribute video to John Townsend, the Newport woodworker who refined the best of high-end colonial furniture in the 18th Century. The Video can be found on YouTube at


Great video


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *John Townsend, Colonial Cabinets of Newport*
> 
> With thanks to Doucette and Wolfe Furniture, I developed a tribute video to John Townsend, the Newport woodworker who refined the best of high-end colonial furniture in the 18th Century. The Video can be found on YouTube at


thanks for sharing another great historical lesson 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Antonio Stradivari and his woodworking skills*

For one of my Illinois violin making friends, I completed a woodworking tribute to Antonio Stradivari, the great violin maker. Luthiers do not get enough credit for his skills. The YouTube video can be found at


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Antonio Stradivari and his woodworking skills*
> 
> For one of my Illinois violin making friends, I completed a woodworking tribute to Antonio Stradivari, the great violin maker. Luthiers do not get enough credit for his skills. The YouTube video can be found at


I like your history lessons, and videos.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Revenge of the Wood Spirit (animation) Deleted and lost*

Am curious with all of the creativity of woodworkers, that no one since the 1940s has attempted to a comic book for chldren on wood-working. Hoping to have a grand child myself one day, I decided to make an attempt of forest folk tale and a story appropriate for children in an animation format

As a first attempt at animation, it is as crude as the lumberjacks it portrays. But it offers a hint why the forest survives the outslaught of greedy woodworkers clear cutting a forest.

Unfornately, I have pulled from YouTube for editing.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Revenge of the Wood Spirit (animation) Deleted and lost*
> 
> Am curious with all of the creativity of woodworkers, that no one since the 1940s has attempted to a comic book for chldren on wood-working. Hoping to have a grand child myself one day, I decided to make an attempt of forest folk tale and a story appropriate for children in an animation format
> 
> ...


Nicely done Tom. Just curious is there a reprint of the comic you referred to available? I am always looking for story books and such that refer to woodworking for my daughter.

CtL


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Revenge of the Wood Spirit (animation) Deleted and lost*
> 
> Am curious with all of the creativity of woodworkers, that no one since the 1940s has attempted to a comic book for chldren on wood-working. Hoping to have a grand child myself one day, I decided to make an attempt of forest folk tale and a story appropriate for children in an animation format
> 
> ...












Actually my inspirition was from the 1940s and a lot of vocational films about students and making their minds up about woodworking as a career. Check the link for a neat poster asking for lumber for the war effort. That drove me to my current quest .


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*J.D. Fosdick, Father of Wood Burning *

The video was re-posted at


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Thomas Molesworth, Father of Western Furniture*

As a follow-up on Robby44 submission of his Molesworth's cabinet (with Norm Adams design), want to present my woodworking tribute to Tom Molesworth, the father of western furniture. 
The focus is more on the furniture business and nostalgia than it is on woodworking. But, you got to admire his crew in finding fir burls across the west and incorporating them into his furniture. 
Can find this video at


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Thomas Molesworth, Father of Western Furniture*
> 
> As a follow-up on Robby44 submission of his Molesworth's cabinet (with Norm Adams design), want to present my woodworking tribute to Tom Molesworth, the father of western furniture.
> The focus is more on the furniture business and nostalgia than it is on woodworking. But, you got to admire his crew in finding fir burls across the west and incorporating them into his furniture.
> Can find this video at


Heh, guys, I am getting very little reaction to this video. What's up. Would like some honest feedback?


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Video Tribute to Charles Eames*

Pass thru any airport or modern apartment, and you will see the impact of plywood on the furniture industry. This video tribute is to Charles Eames, the postwar furniture designer. See his struggle with shaping the compound curves in plywood chairs in 1940s and the TV debut of the Eames Lounge Chair that Herman Miller still has in daily production.

The old YouTube was removed.

The video was reposted at


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Video Tribute to Charles Eames*
> 
> Pass thru any airport or modern apartment, and you will see the impact of plywood on the furniture industry. This video tribute is to Charles Eames, the postwar furniture designer. See his struggle with shaping the compound curves in plywood chairs in 1940s and the TV debut of the Eames Lounge Chair that Herman Miller still has in daily production.
> 
> ...


Thanks, enjoyed that. I have an Eames style chair from about 1969.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Video Tribute to Charles Eames*
> 
> Pass thru any airport or modern apartment, and you will see the impact of plywood on the furniture industry. This video tribute is to Charles Eames, the postwar furniture designer. See his struggle with shaping the compound curves in plywood chairs in 1940s and the TV debut of the Eames Lounge Chair that Herman Miller still has in daily production.
> 
> ...


Thanks, very interesting to watch the creative process of a furniture industry icon such as Eames.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Video Tribute to Charles Eames*
> 
> Pass thru any airport or modern apartment, and you will see the impact of plywood on the furniture industry. This video tribute is to Charles Eames, the postwar furniture designer. See his struggle with shaping the compound curves in plywood chairs in 1940s and the TV debut of the Eames Lounge Chair that Herman Miller still has in daily production.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this great video find of an innovator and visionary.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Video Tribute to Charles Eames*
> 
> Pass thru any airport or modern apartment, and you will see the impact of plywood on the furniture industry. This video tribute is to Charles Eames, the postwar furniture designer. See his struggle with shaping the compound curves in plywood chairs in 1940s and the TV debut of the Eames Lounge Chair that Herman Miller still has in daily production.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Thnx for the link


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Norway's Medieval Timber Framers*

This month, I created a video on the culture, vision,, and construction that went into the Urnes Stave Church in Norway. The video can be found at


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Norway's Medieval Timber Framers*
> 
> This month, I created a video on the culture, vision,, and construction that went into the Urnes Stave Church in Norway. The video can be found at


Is it possible that you got the countires mixed up? Urnes is in Norway…
Liked the video though


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Norway's Medieval Timber Framers*
> 
> This month, I created a video on the culture, vision,, and construction that went into the Urnes Stave Church in Norway. The video can be found at


Thank you. Think I corrected the majority of errors. There are a couple of additional print and narrative errors in the revised video. Let me know if I should just take it down, and re issue it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Norway's Medieval Timber Framers*
> 
> This month, I created a video on the culture, vision,, and construction that went into the Urnes Stave Church in Norway. The video can be found at


Thanks for the history video. Norway's stav kirker are woodworking/wood carving wonders and well worth visiting.

Here is a photo I took of the Heddal stav kirke we passed on our way home from Sweden last summer. We also passed another stav kirke not far from there near Dale, but I didn't get a photo of that one.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Norway's Medieval Timber Framers*
> 
> This month, I created a video on the culture, vision,, and construction that went into the Urnes Stave Church in Norway. The video can be found at


Wow!!


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Norway's Medieval Timber Framers*
> 
> This month, I created a video on the culture, vision,, and construction that went into the Urnes Stave Church in Norway. The video can be found at


Thank you.. Today, 1/2/22, have deactivated the old version and reissued a new one to correct the errors


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Showers Brothers Furniture Company*

When I hear of a corporate mistreatment of a fellow woodworker, I searched historically for a company that treated tbeir employee well. I came across the name of Showers Brothers Furniture Company and created a video on the company and its first manager. If you like to view it on You Tube, it can be found at


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Showers Brothers Furniture Company*
> 
> When I hear of a corporate mistreatment of a fellow woodworker, I searched historically for a company that treated tbeir employee well. I came across the name of Showers Brothers Furniture Company and created a video on the company and its first manager. If you like to view it on You Tube, it can be found at


Very inspiring video…..thanks for posting…


----------



## joeob (Apr 14, 2009)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Showers Brothers Furniture Company*
> 
> When I hear of a corporate mistreatment of a fellow woodworker, I searched historically for a company that treated tbeir employee well. I came across the name of Showers Brothers Furniture Company and created a video on the company and its first manager. If you like to view it on You Tube, it can be found at


Thank you for this and past historical video postings. Very informative.
Thank you.

Joe.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Showers Brothers Furniture Company*
> 
> When I hear of a corporate mistreatment of a fellow woodworker, I searched historically for a company that treated tbeir employee well. I came across the name of Showers Brothers Furniture Company and created a video on the company and its first manager. If you like to view it on You Tube, it can be found at


Thanks for posting. What a good company it appears to have been. City Hall is now built on it's former site


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Video Tribute to Edward Barnsley, Arts and Craft Furiture*

This month I created a tribute video to Edward Barnseley, one of the last Arts and Craft English woodworkers who created furniture with only hand tools until 1951,. The video captures some iconic photos of woodworking that remind us why we got into woodworking. The video can be found at


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Video Tribute to Edward Barnsley, Arts and Craft Furiture*
> 
> This month I created a tribute video to Edward Barnseley, one of the last Arts and Craft English woodworkers who created furniture with only hand tools until 1951,. The video captures some iconic photos of woodworking that remind us why we got into woodworking. The video can be found at


I appreciate your history lessons.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Video Tribute to Edward Barnsley, Arts and Craft Furiture*
> 
> This month I created a tribute video to Edward Barnseley, one of the last Arts and Craft English woodworkers who created furniture with only hand tools until 1951,. The video captures some iconic photos of woodworking that remind us why we got into woodworking. The video can be found at


Nice video and interesting story


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Wharton Esherick's Woodcuts Re-posted*

This video focuses on the early life-story of Wharton Esherick, the future designer, and his personal discovery that a woodcut will create a simple and bold image that is worth a thousand words If you would like to see it, please go to 




Every woodworker should try to make a woodcut in their lifetime. There is great satisfaction in seeing how a little chisel work on boxwood can create a bold contrast of black ink on white paper.


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Wharton Esherick's Woodcuts Re-posted*
> 
> This video focuses on the early life-story of Wharton Esherick, the future designer, and his personal discovery that a woodcut will create a simple and bold image that is worth a thousand words If you would like to see it, please go to
> 
> ...


Absolutely fascinating video.
Fantastic in the true sense of the word.
Shall follow-up on W. Esherick.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Wharton Esherick's Woodcuts Re-posted*
> 
> This video focuses on the early life-story of Wharton Esherick, the future designer, and his personal discovery that a woodcut will create a simple and bold image that is worth a thousand words If you would like to see it, please go to
> 
> ...


Very interesting Tom. Thnx for the history lesson/s.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Thomas Chippendale's Woodworking Lessons*

This month, I have been researching the life story of Thomas Chippendale. I found he knew his way with a chisel and was a skilled craftsman and a hell of a businessman. If you like to see the story, it is now posted at


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Thomas Chippendale's Woodworking Lessons*
> 
> This month, I have been researching the life story of Thomas Chippendale. I found he knew his way with a chisel and was a skilled craftsman and a hell of a businessman. If you like to see the story, it is now posted at


Appreciate you sharing these educating videos.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Black Forest Wood Carvers - Reposted*

This month, I focused on the carving industry in Switzerland. I created a tribute video on the Black Forest Wood Carvers. If you would llke to see the video, it is posted at


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Black Forest Wood Carvers - Reposted*
> 
> This month, I focused on the carving industry in Switzerland. I created a tribute video on the Black Forest Wood Carvers. If you would llke to see the video, it is posted at


Thank you for posting, very interesting video, shows they had the forethought to be self substaning


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Black Forest Wood Carvers - Reposted*
> 
> This month, I focused on the carving industry in Switzerland. I created a tribute video on the Black Forest Wood Carvers. If you would llke to see the video, it is posted at


Thank you for this very interesting documentary. Quite amazing skills and creativity. It is difficult to comprehend that such talent could be found in a relatively small village, but perhaps that is the best place to look for it. People have to be creative just to live in such a place. Woodcarving is very special to me as it requires a lot more than just technical expertise to create really fine work.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Black Forest Wood Carvers - Reposted*
> 
> This month, I focused on the carving industry in Switzerland. I created a tribute video on the Black Forest Wood Carvers. If you would llke to see the video, it is posted at


Your history lessons/videos are always very cool. Thnx Tom


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Tilman Riemenschneider, German Medieval Sculptor*

Over the last month, I have focused on a woodworker in the 15th century that created religious carvings for the medieval church. If you were not a farmer, a soldier, or a priest, a woodworker would most likely create images for the church that dominated every communilty.

I focused on the german sculptor, Tilman Riemenschneider. His work was beautiful and stands above the church of the day because his carving showed so much emotion. Think of the pressure on this woodworker when they mounted his work in the church for all to see for years and years.

The video can be found at


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Tilman Riemenschneider, German Medieval Sculptor*
> 
> Over the last month, I have focused on a woodworker in the 15th century that created religious carvings for the medieval church. If you were not a farmer, a soldier, or a priest, a woodworker would most likely create images for the church that dominated every communilty.
> 
> ...


I like your history class Tom


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Furniture's Race to the Bottom*

This video attempts to capture the furniture building traditions in three eras: 1880s in Grand Rapids, Michigan; 1940s in Barrett, North Carolina; and 2010s in Longjiana, China. The video tracks a slow decline in craftsmanship, integrity, and pride, so wooden furniture is now classified as "household goods" - destined for a trash-can in ten years; and corporate responsibility is limited to a satisfied stock holder.

If you are blessed with a successful woodworking studio, teach your fellow citizens about your craft, its role in your community, and how you maintain woodworking standards

The video can be found at


----------



## chasferr (Sep 16, 2012)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Furniture's Race to the Bottom*
> 
> This video attempts to capture the furniture building traditions in three eras: 1880s in Grand Rapids, Michigan; 1940s in Barrett, North Carolina; and 2010s in Longjiana, China. The video tracks a slow decline in craftsmanship, integrity, and pride, so wooden furniture is now classified as "household goods" - destined for a trash-can in ten years; and corporate responsibility is limited to a satisfied stock holder.
> 
> ...


Wow. What segment of the market now wants quality hand made furnture.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Charles A Smith, Maker of Wooden Clocks - re-posted*

Have made this woodworker tribute video to Charles A Smith for his mechanic ability and his ability to create the wooden works and case in a wooden pendulum clock in the 1930s and 40s. The video tells about his progress in making his first clock and follows the creation of an additional 613 clocks over the next 16 years of his retirement. The video can be found at


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Charles A Smith, Maker of Wooden Clocks - re-posted*
> 
> Have made this woodworker tribute video to Charles A Smith for his mechanic ability and his ability to create the wooden works and case in a wooden pendulum clock in the 1930s and 40s. The video tells about his progress in making his first clock and follows the creation of an additional 613 clocks over the next 16 years of his retirement. The video can be found at


Appreciate your history videos.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Charles Rohlfs, Artistic Arts and Craft Furniture*

Developed this video tribute to the furniture designer Charles Rohlfs and his impact on Arts and Craft Furniture at the turn of the 20th Century. The video can be found at


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Charles Rohlfs, Artistic Arts and Craft Furniture*
> 
> Developed this video tribute to the furniture designer Charles Rohlfs and his impact on Arts and Craft Furniture at the turn of the 20th Century. The video can be found at


Wonderful video. As an admirer of Rohlfs work I really enjoyed your video.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Charles Rohlfs, Artistic Arts and Craft Furniture*
> 
> Developed this video tribute to the furniture designer Charles Rohlfs and his impact on Arts and Craft Furniture at the turn of the 20th Century. The video can be found at


Just found this and thought of Peter! LOL!


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Tage Frid, Dean of American Woodworker*

A few months ago, I was flipping thru Tage Frid's Teaching Woodworking series, and I realized how well those instructive textbooks have held up for the past 30 years.

So I did a little more research, and came up with a historic woodworker tribute on this great woodworking educator.. The tribute video can be found at 




Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Tage Frid, Dean of American Woodworker*
> 
> A few months ago, I was flipping thru Tage Frid's Teaching Woodworking series, and I realized how well those instructive textbooks have held up for the past 30 years.
> 
> ...


I did thx for sharing


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Charles Honoré Lannuier - American Empire Cabinetmaker*










Continuing my search of the best woodworker, I returned to the times of the American Revolution (i.e. competing against Duncan Phyfe); and researched a cabinet maker who captured the essence of ancient civilizations creating furniture in the Empire Style. My next historical video tribute is on the life and times of Charles Honoré Lannuier. Yesterday, I reposted this video at


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Charles Honoré Lannuier - American Empire Cabinetmaker*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thnx for the history lessons Tom


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Charles Honoré Lannuier - American Empire Cabinetmaker*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to use some of these videos in future issues of Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal, if you don't mind. We only embed the video, we don't copy it to our website. So people are still watching it on your Youtube channel. But I still always like to get permission first. Can you get back to me ASAP? Thanks!


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Charles Honoré Lannuier - American Empire Cabinetmaker*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, please repost my videos. My key goal is to tell the story of other woodworkers.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Visual Impact of Charles Rennie Mackintosh*

Since Quora has ranked Charles Rennie Mackintosh as one of the ten best woodworkers, I have re-posted my earlier tribute video on this architect. If you would like to see it, it is posted at 



 His designs for his chairs certainly should be considered as some of best in a public setting.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Visual Impact of Charles Rennie Mackintosh*
> 
> Since Quora has ranked Charles Rennie Mackintosh as one of the ten best woodworkers, I have re-posted my earlier tribute video on this architect. If you would like to see it, it is posted at
> 
> ...


Wish I'd found this earlier, and so glad I found it now!

Thanks!


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Charles Lathrop Pack, Father of Forest Education*

This month, I have been researching Charles Lathrop Pack, a lumberjack who finally saw a problem with acre upon acre of tree stumps and became a nature conservative - urging all citizens to plant a tree. This life story is now a YouTube Video and can be seen at _


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Charles Lathrop Pack, Father of Forest Education*
> 
> This month, I have been researching Charles Lathrop Pack, a lumberjack who finally saw a problem with acre upon acre of tree stumps and became a nature conservative - urging all citizens to plant a tree. This life story is now a YouTube Video and can be seen at _


I really enjoy your history lessons


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Charles Lathrop Pack, Father of Forest Education*
> 
> This month, I have been researching Charles Lathrop Pack, a lumberjack who finally saw a problem with acre upon acre of tree stumps and became a nature conservative - urging all citizens to plant a tree. This life story is now a YouTube Video and can be seen at _


Tom,

Your hard work and creativity is evident in your videos! Keep them coming.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Andre Roubo, 18th Century Marquetry Educator*

Over the last two months, I have spent some time reviewing a book by Silas Kopf and Lost Arts Press translation of Andre Roubo book "to Make as Perfectly as Possible". I attempted to summarize the life story of Roubo and his Art of Marquetry in a YouTube Video. It can be found at 




His clear straight forward writing style emphasized the woodworking which is very precise. I came away with admiration for the craft. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Andre Roubo, 18th Century Marquetry Educator*
> 
> Over the last two months, I have spent some time reviewing a book by Silas Kopf and Lost Arts Press translation of Andre Roubo book "to Make as Perfectly as Possible". I attempted to summarize the life story of Roubo and his Art of Marquetry in a YouTube Video. It can be found at
> 
> ...


Nice little video. There are many of us who still do marquetry the same way even now. We owe much to the ébénistes of the seventeenth and eighteenth century. They produced the most amazing furniture ever made.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Andre Roubo, 18th Century Marquetry Educator*
> 
> Over the last two months, I have spent some time reviewing a book by Silas Kopf and Lost Arts Press translation of Andre Roubo book "to Make as Perfectly as Possible". I attempted to summarize the life story of Roubo and his Art of Marquetry in a YouTube Video. It can be found at
> 
> ...


Tom,

Great to see you making educational videos. I've learned a lot! Thanks! Merry Christmas!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Andre Roubo, 18th Century Marquetry Educator*
> 
> Over the last two months, I have spent some time reviewing a book by Silas Kopf and Lost Arts Press translation of Andre Roubo book "to Make as Perfectly as Possible". I attempted to summarize the life story of Roubo and his Art of Marquetry in a YouTube Video. It can be found at
> 
> ...


Tom,
I always enjoy the classic presentations you portray. Well done, and insightful.
Bill


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Gustave Baumann Spark of Wooden Puppets*

Taking my grandson to his first puppet show inspired me to research the life of Gus Baumann.

This is a tribute video to Gustave Baumann (1881-1971) and his woodblock prints and his pursue of wooden puppets. This German American sought out a peaceful life as a woodworker and embraced local traditions in activities his whole family could enjoy.

This video was done just for the fun of it.

It can be found at


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Gustave Baumann Spark of Wooden Puppets*
> 
> Taking my grandson to his first puppet show inspired me to research the life of Gus Baumann.
> 
> ...


If I recall correctly, Antiques Roadshow had an episode where someone showed up with either 1 or 2 original Gustave Baumann woodcuts and they did a short bit on who he was.

I have 4 Gustave Baumann prints hanging in our bedroom. I made different frames for them and posted them on LJ. I really like his works.

I wasn't aware that he also had an interest in wooden puppets.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*The Romance of the Mahogany Tree*

Today, I just completed another woodworking tribute video. This time, I looked at the discovery and harvest of the Mahogany Trees in the 18th Century from the Caribbean to the Western World. The video gives praise to Jonathan Card and his wood-cutting crew. It is also a celebration of Reggae music. You can find it at


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *The Romance of the Mahogany Tree*
> 
> Today, I just completed another woodworking tribute video. This time, I looked at the discovery and harvest of the Mahogany Trees in the 18th Century from the Caribbean to the Western World. The video gives praise to Jonathan Card and his wood-cutting crew. It is also a celebration of Reggae music. You can find it at


I enjoyed it … very informative. Good job!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *The Romance of the Mahogany Tree*
> 
> Today, I just completed another woodworking tribute video. This time, I looked at the discovery and harvest of the Mahogany Trees in the 18th Century from the Caribbean to the Western World. The video gives praise to Jonathan Card and his wood-cutting crew. It is also a celebration of Reggae music. You can find it at


Tom, your vids are a welcome diversion. Much appreciated.
Bill


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *The Romance of the Mahogany Tree*
> 
> Today, I just completed another woodworking tribute video. This time, I looked at the discovery and harvest of the Mahogany Trees in the 18th Century from the Caribbean to the Western World. The video gives praise to Jonathan Card and his wood-cutting crew. It is also a celebration of Reggae music. You can find it at


Tom,

I learn something new (most of the time, LOL) when I watch your videos. *You are the Ken Burns of woodworking!*


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *The Romance of the Mahogany Tree*
> 
> Today, I just completed another woodworking tribute video. This time, I looked at the discovery and harvest of the Mahogany Trees in the 18th Century from the Caribbean to the Western World. The video gives praise to Jonathan Card and his wood-cutting crew. It is also a celebration of Reggae music. You can find it at


You do a wonderful job Tom. Luvin the music also


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *The Romance of the Mahogany Tree*
> 
> Today, I just completed another woodworking tribute video. This time, I looked at the discovery and harvest of the Mahogany Trees in the 18th Century from the Caribbean to the Western World. The video gives praise to Jonathan Card and his wood-cutting crew. It is also a celebration of Reggae music. You can find it at


Great job on this informative and entertaining video … Not for every one, but for us woodworkers it's jammed full of great information … I appreciate your research and work in putting this together.


----------



## leafherder (Jan 20, 2013)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *The Romance of the Mahogany Tree*
> 
> Today, I just completed another woodworking tribute video. This time, I looked at the discovery and harvest of the Mahogany Trees in the 18th Century from the Caribbean to the Western World. The video gives praise to Jonathan Card and his wood-cutting crew. It is also a celebration of Reggae music. You can find it at


Very interesting and well researched. Thanks for posting.


----------



## aliasharma (7 mo ago)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *The Romance of the Mahogany Tree*
> 
> Today, I just completed another woodworking tribute video. This time, I looked at the discovery and harvest of the Mahogany Trees in the 18th Century from the Caribbean to the Western World. The video gives praise to Jonathan Card and his wood-cutting crew. It is also a celebration of Reggae music. You can find it at


Surprising explaination of content. The creator well portrays all focal spots related with the subject. Sex Workers in Delhi Appreciative for sharing.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Israel and Albert Sack, Godfathers of Early American Furniture*

This historic woodworker tribute video flashes back to the days when the price of antique furniture was always going up, and Americans loved early American furniture. The video focuses on the most prolific antique firms in the county, Israel Sacks, Inc., and that family's ability to secure higher prices and more value for wooden furniture. IF you are curious about these life-stories or just like Antique Roadshows, click on my latest video at


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*John and Thomas Seymour, 18th Century Federal Cabinetmakers*

Three days before the big holiday, I wanted to publish another historical woodworker tribute on a father-son team of cabinet-makers who created some of the finest Federal Furniture - John and Thomas Seymour. They made furniture in Portland Maine and Boston MA.

You can find the video at 




Over the years have made a long series of tributes and feel I am coming to the end of this series. When you at the YouTube Hoosierwoodcraft, Please subscribe.

Thank you and Merry Christmas


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *John and Thomas Seymour, 18th Century Federal Cabinetmakers*
> 
> Three days before the big holiday, I wanted to publish another historical woodworker tribute on a father-son team of cabinet-makers who created some of the finest Federal Furniture - John and Thomas Seymour. They made furniture in Portland Maine and Boston MA.
> 
> ...


I guess I am your number one fan. You've done a great job. Editing and photographing as well as the other tasks are time consuming. My friend CharlieK was lost his enthusiasm for interviewing YouTube woodworkers as it didn't get a big response.

Told my wife you are the Ken Burns of Woodworking!

Merry Christmas


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *John and Thomas Seymour, 18th Century Federal Cabinetmakers*
> 
> Three days before the big holiday, I wanted to publish another historical woodworker tribute on a father-son team of cabinet-makers who created some of the finest Federal Furniture - John and Thomas Seymour. They made furniture in Portland Maine and Boston MA.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. It has been fun.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *John and Thomas Seymour, 18th Century Federal Cabinetmakers*
> 
> Three days before the big holiday, I wanted to publish another historical woodworker tribute on a father-son team of cabinet-makers who created some of the finest Federal Furniture - John and Thomas Seymour. They made furniture in Portland Maine and Boston MA.
> 
> ...


Doc said it all. Thanks for compiling these excellent videos.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *John and Thomas Seymour, 18th Century Federal Cabinetmakers*
> 
> Three days before the big holiday, I wanted to publish another historical woodworker tribute on a father-son team of cabinet-makers who created some of the finest Federal Furniture - John and Thomas Seymour. They made furniture in Portland Maine and Boston MA.
> 
> ...


It's a lot of work! If you still enjoy it, don't quit! But there is a nice body of work you have posted. Wish more people would check it out. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Leslie Garland Bolling created dignity and beauty in award winning wooden sculptures*

In the last three months, I have researched and put together a video tribute to another woodworker, the 56th in the series. This video focuses on an African American sculptor in the 1920s named Leslie Garland Bolling. He captured the dignity and beauty of his family and friends in small eight-inch wooden carving. The research pulled me into the Harlem Renaissance - which was a joy and revelation for me.

This video can be found at 



 Hope you enjoy.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Leslie Garland Bolling created dignity and beauty in award winning wooden sculptures*
> 
> In the last three months, I have researched and put together a video tribute to another woodworker, the 56th in the series. This video focuses on an African American sculptor in the 1920s named Leslie Garland Bolling. He captured the dignity and beauty of his family and friends in small eight-inch wooden carving. The research pulled me into the Harlem Renaissance - which was a joy and revelation for me.
> 
> ...


Missed this one. Will be watching!


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Historic tribute to a Japanese carpenter*

In 1893, America celebrated Columbus Day with a World's Fair in Chicago. The Fair represented the first time that most Americans (at least 8 million citizens) had ever seen Japanese carpenters at work, observed their tools and precision, and walked thru a Japanese building to see different construction techniques. The year 1893 represented the first time most Americans began to respect Japanese woodworking.

Today, I have captured that event with a video on the life-story of Koun Takamura, the carpenter, who was most responsible in convincing his Emperor and nation to develop this international pavilion (a true timber framing masterpiece) and how he created a few decorations that Americans loved. His efforts results in the first awards that Japan had ever earned in international fine art recognition.

So if you are curious about Japanese woodworking, here is an opportunity to see hand tools in action. The video can be found at


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Historic tribute to a Japanese carpenter*
> 
> In 1893, America celebrated Columbus Day with a World's Fair in Chicago. The Fair represented the first time that most Americans (at least 8 million citizens) had ever seen Japanese carpenters at work, observed their tools and precision, and walked thru a Japanese building to see different construction techniques. The year 1893 represented the first time most Americans began to respect Japanese woodworking.
> 
> ...


Got excited when the email came up. Another video by Tom.. Terrific!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Historic tribute to a Japanese carpenter*
> 
> In 1893, America celebrated Columbus Day with a World's Fair in Chicago. The Fair represented the first time that most Americans (at least 8 million citizens) had ever seen Japanese carpenters at work, observed their tools and precision, and walked thru a Japanese building to see different construction techniques. The year 1893 represented the first time most Americans began to respect Japanese woodworking.
> 
> ...


Very interesting and great message


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*The Adventures of Lemuel Chenoweth to create timber-framed covered bridges*

The last few months I have been researching the science and techniques to create a timber-framed covered bridge using the techniques of the 19th century. If you are curious about how woodworkers built a wooden bridge in the 1840s, click on the link below.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *The Adventures of Lemuel Chenoweth to create timber-framed covered bridges*
> 
> The last few months I have been researching the science and techniques to create a timber-framed covered bridge using the techniques of the 19th century. If you are curious about how woodworkers built a wooden bridge in the 1840s, click on the link below.


Always enjoy your historic videos Tom. I've always been amazed by covered bridges. Seen a lot of them in my travels on my motorcycle throughout my life. Each one is so beautiful with their looks and their engineering.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *The Adventures of Lemuel Chenoweth to create timber-framed covered bridges*
> 
> The last few months I have been researching the science and techniques to create a timber-framed covered bridge using the techniques of the 19th century. If you are curious about how woodworkers built a wooden bridge in the 1840s, click on the link below.


I wonder if it was bridges similar to these that featured in Clint Eastwood movie The Bridges of Madison County?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *The Adventures of Lemuel Chenoweth to create timber-framed covered bridges*
> 
> The last few months I have been researching the science and techniques to create a timber-framed covered bridge using the techniques of the 19th century. If you are curious about how woodworkers built a wooden bridge in the 1840s, click on the link below.


Couldnt resist doing some research after 14,000+ bridges built and 800 still standing

Long Description:
Beverly Covered Bridge

Site of old covered bridge on Staunton & Parkersburg Turnpike built in 1847 by Lemuel Chenoweth (1811-87). Burned during Civil War, he rebuilt it in 1873. Dismantled by state in 1951. Chenoweth's home, built in 1847, is southeast of old bridge site.









His house is still there!.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *The Adventures of Lemuel Chenoweth to create timber-framed covered bridges*
> 
> The last few months I have been researching the science and techniques to create a timber-framed covered bridge using the techniques of the 19th century. If you are curious about how woodworkers built a wooden bridge in the 1840s, click on the link below.


Thanks for sharing the video. I got to see some of your impressive covered bridges a few years ago when I toured the East coast in an RV. Here's a shot I took of the one at Flume Gorge in Grafton Notch State Park.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*The Origin of the Black Forest Carvers in Brienz Switzerland*

Thought you would like to see this re-post of a historic video tribute to the wood carvers in Brienz Switzerland and their one-hundred-year-old tradition to carve wooden animals and folklore souvenirs for the English tourists coming to see the Alps. On hot days like this, thinking of folk who sit in a cool basement creating chips from a linden block sound like a bit of heaven.

If you to see click on


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Francis Trumble - One of America's first Windsor Chair Makers*

This month, I have been researching one of the first American Windsor Chairs - our first national and most democratic styles to emerge from the eighteenth-century Pennsylvania colony. The video also focuses on the life-story and work of Francis Trumble who created the chairs used for the signing of the Declaration of Independence in 1776. To see the video, please check on


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Sir Ambrose Heal, Arts and Craft Retail Furniture Designer*

Today, am releasing my historic woodworker tribute on Ambrose Heal, the furniture designer, manufacturer, and retailer who successfully marketed arts and craft furniture well into the 1930s.

I also created this video because I was fascinated with Mr. Heal's business plan and his intrinsic ability to become a showman for his furniture and his retail store in downtown London.

You can see his video by clicking on


----------



## CFP (Apr 4, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Sir Ambrose Heal, Arts and Craft Retail Furniture Designer*
> 
> Today, am releasing my historic woodworker tribute on Ambrose Heal, the furniture designer, manufacturer, and retailer who successfully marketed arts and craft furniture well into the 1930s.
> 
> ...


Very cool. What's your next featured designer?


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Sir Ambrose Heal, Arts and Craft Retail Furniture Designer*
> 
> Today, am releasing my historic woodworker tribute on Ambrose Heal, the furniture designer, manufacturer, and retailer who successfully marketed arts and craft furniture well into the 1930s.
> 
> ...


Have created over 60 of these life stories and slowed down the last few years because I have covered all of the woodworkers with the greatest reputations. Am certain open to suggestions.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Sir Ambrose Heal, Arts and Craft Retail Furniture Designer*
> 
> Today, am releasing my historic woodworker tribute on Ambrose Heal, the furniture designer, manufacturer, and retailer who successfully marketed arts and craft furniture well into the 1930s.
> 
> ...


Like your stuff! And I'm glad to see you producing work…. Many of the artists from the Art furniture movement or folks like Tom Hucker or Wendell Castle? Might be a challenge for you, but they all have colorful histories.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Gus Baumann with the Spark of Wooden Puppets*

This is a tribute video to Gustave Baumann (1881-1971) and his woodblock prints and his pursue of wooden puppets. This German-American sought out a peaceful life as a woodworker and embraced local traditions in activities that his whole family could enjoy. I am reposting this video because it brings me joy.

In the end, it is hoped that you see Gus Baumann's talent as a total artist. In this age of online avatars, quarantine, and computer fantasy games, Baumann's life was refreshing to see the woodworker set aside his profit-making and pursue the pleasure of a puppet performance in his New Mexico community - teaching his neighbors a small lesson in morality.

You can see the video by clicking on


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*The Vintage Tales of the Village Carpenter*

Because we are all cut off from relatives this Thanksgiving, I thought I would share a short tribute video on the ideal woodworking experience where one could thrive on fellowship, honesty, and craftsmanship. It is the kind of life-story that one would share at the communal meal. I hope you enjoy.

I believe that experience was best captured by Walter Rose in his memoir on the Village Carpenter. So, my video is my illustration of woodworking in a small village long ago - based on Mr. Rose memoir.
To view on the link below.


----------



## 55woodbutcher (Nov 16, 2018)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *The Vintage Tales of the Village Carpenter*
> 
> Because we are all cut off from relatives this Thanksgiving, I thought I would share a short tribute video on the ideal woodworking experience where one could thrive on fellowship, honesty, and craftsmanship. It is the kind of life-story that one would share at the communal meal. I hope you enjoy.
> 
> ...


Great video! I enjoyed it all, but was most impressed with the workings of the water powered mill. The actual construction of the gears and cogs wasvery interesting. I will soon be watching more of your video posts. Thanks!


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *The Vintage Tales of the Village Carpenter*
> 
> Because we are all cut off from relatives this Thanksgiving, I thought I would share a short tribute video on the ideal woodworking experience where one could thrive on fellowship, honesty, and craftsmanship. It is the kind of life-story that one would share at the communal meal. I hope you enjoy.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I get the greatest pleasure of doing the research and learning vintage techinques..


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*How did the Tar Heels Woodworkers save the Royal Navy with pine resin & turpentine in 1700s*

Learn the inside story of how the citizens of the colony of North Carolina distilled tar and turpentine from the great pine forest in the 18th Century and shipped it to England, and how those naval stores kept his Majesty Royal Navy afloat in many a storm. My tribute video on these woodworkers can be seen by clicking below.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *How did the Tar Heels Woodworkers save the Royal Navy with pine resin & turpentine in 1700s*
> 
> Learn the inside story of how the citizens of the colony of North Carolina distilled tar and turpentine from the great pine forest in the 18th Century and shipped it to England, and how those naval stores kept his Majesty Royal Navy afloat in many a storm. My tribute video on these woodworkers can be seen by clicking below.


This is part one of the Royal Navy series that launched the story of Sir Samuel Bentham


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Samuel Bentham creates power tools for the wooden Royal Navy in the Age of Sail*

This is my historic video tribute to Sir Samuel Bentham.

This is the life-story of an upper class gentleman, Samuel Bentham, who became a woodworker and a shipwright just before England's war with France, and improved wooden ship construction with new techniques and designs. He used steam engines to manufacture wooden block pulleys - one hundred years before Henry Ford "invented" the assembly line. He is known as the father of woodworking machinery.

You can see it by clicking on 




Do not miss the woodworking history of Portsmouth Block Mill in Chapter 3 starting at 11:04


----------



## HowardAppel (Feb 3, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Samuel Bentham creates power tools for the wooden Royal Navy in the Age of Sail*
> 
> This is my historic video tribute to Sir Samuel Bentham.
> 
> ...


Thanks, very interesting.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Samuel Bentham creates power tools for the wooden Royal Navy in the Age of Sail*
> 
> This is my historic video tribute to Sir Samuel Bentham.
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it.

To me, it was exciting to find this history.


----------



## ColoradoJake (May 14, 2019)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Samuel Bentham creates power tools for the wooden Royal Navy in the Age of Sail*
> 
> This is my historic video tribute to Sir Samuel Bentham.
> 
> ...


Good stuff, that was an interesting view.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Norway's Medieval Timber Framers*

Today, I am re-issuing my tribute video on the culture, vision, and construction that went into the Urnes Stave Church in Norway. I am coming up a revised version based on comments I received from the Lumberjock community. Thank you for your ideas. Hope this version is an improvement

THe video can be found at


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Norway's Medieval Timber Framers*
> 
> Today, I am re-issuing my tribute video on the culture, vision, and construction that went into the Urnes Stave Church in Norway. I am coming up a revised version based on comments I received from the Lumberjock community. Thank you for your ideas. Hope this version is an improvement
> 
> THe video can be found at


That was a really cool video. I bet it took a lot of work to edit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Norway's Medieval Timber Framers*
> 
> Today, I am re-issuing my tribute video on the culture, vision, and construction that went into the Urnes Stave Church in Norway. I am coming up a revised version based on comments I received from the Lumberjock community. Thank you for your ideas. Hope this version is an improvement
> 
> THe video can be found at


That was a really cool video. I bet it took a lot of work to edit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Gillow & Co: 100 Years of Furniture Production*

Today, I have posted a historic woodworking tribute to Gillow and Company, a British Furniture Company run by three generations of the Gillow Family from 1730 to 1840. The family successfully imported mahogany from the West Indies ad created a productive furniture workshop in Lancaster, England. They successfully competed against the leading cabinet makers of the 18th century and established their own store in downtown London.

You can see the tribute video by clicking on 




Have a Happy Easter


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Elizabeth de Lanux Art Deco Furniture*

This is the life story of Elizabeth Eyre de Lanux, an artist in Paris in the 1920s who created unique painting, rugs, and designs for Art Deco furniture as an interior designer. Elizabeth developed a series of Art Deco furniture pieces that still serve as a prototype for the Art Deco Style..

Can see my YouTube Tribute video to this artist at


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Elizabeth de Lanux Art Deco Furniture*
> 
> This is the life story of Elizabeth Eyre de Lanux, an artist in Paris in the 1920s who created unique painting, rugs, and designs for Art Deco furniture as an interior designer. Elizabeth developed a series of Art Deco furniture pieces that still serve as a prototype for the Art Deco Style..
> 
> Can see my YouTube Tribute video to this artist at


video


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Adventures of Bud McIntosh, the builder of Wooden Cruising Boats*

I would like to introduce this video as a tribute to the wooden boatbuilder, David "Bud" McIntosh, of Dover, New Hampshire. He built over 70 schooners between 1950s and 1980s, and offered assistance to countless boatbuilders in the Northeastern United States.

The video reviews the construction of a new gundalow using 18th Century techniques and the design and build of the schooner, Merry Wing in 1987. The video also includes memories of this boat builder by his friends, clients, and apprentices. It is hoped that you can gain some appreciation of his skills, and appreciate his excellent wooden boat designs and construction techniques.

The video can be found at


----------



## AussieLarks (Sep 11, 2021)

Hoosierwoodcraft said:


> *Adventures of Bud McIntosh, the builder of Wooden Cruising Boats*
> 
> I would like to introduce this video as a tribute to the wooden boatbuilder, David "Bud" McIntosh, of Dover, New Hampshire. He built over 70 schooners between 1950s and 1980s, and offered assistance to countless boatbuilders in the Northeastern United States.
> 
> ...


What a lovely story and a beautiful tribute. More and more people are appreciating these craftsmen.

Thank you.


----------

